
Show HN: Cardtables.Online – Virtual Cardtables for Playing Cardgames Online - hauxir
https://cardtables.online/?src=hn
======
cyberjunkie
Very cool and it reminds me of Yahoo! Games back in the day. I also bought
Tabletop Simulator on Steam for this purpose. Will give this a go when I reach
home.

